# Solicitud de diagrama de amplificador Fisher RS-882



## Ratmayor (Abr 30, 2014)

Que tal compañeros, ando buscando el diagrama o manual de servicio de un Fisher RS-882... Les dejo unas fotos del amplificador... Ojo, el equipo funciona, solo quiero ver como le hicieron para sacarle tanta _powa_ a un solo par de transistores 









​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 30, 2014)

Le sacan cachi chien a ese par, una vez arreglé uno (driver - salida - resistencia emisor) y el tipo se enojó porque las resistencias cerámicas eran distintas y lo sacaba de original. Vení mañana le dije y le cambié la otra doble también.

Cuando lo vino a buscar , lo mira y me mira con cara de loco ; así a simple vista no se nota la reparación le dije , los dos canales idénticos , y se terminó riendo


----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 30, 2014)

Según la portada del manual (es lo único que encontré) tira 100W rms...


----------

